# New Watch Concept



## dleg91 (May 30, 2013)

First off, I am new to The Watch Forum and would like to introduce myself. I'm Danny and am a student of the University of Dayton currently studying at the China Institute. I am taking an innovative design and entrepreneurship course and would like some feedback on a project I am currently working on.

The concept is for an athletic style watch. What sets the watch apart is that it will use an integrated electric muscle stimulation feature to silently wake the user. It will also feature EKG and milage tracking functions. A more in depth description is posted through the survey so I don't want to go into too much detail here.

If you would, will you please take this survey to provide us feedback as we continue to develop the product and our target market. Also any further comments would be greatly appreciated.

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/PH9CQZ8

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

No thanks, Danny. I can see why you ask, but I never give out personal or financial info. I suspect that many other feel the same.

Rob


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

done it for you bud, only thing is most folk on here like a good mechanical watch, so not gonna find all that much love for it on here, good luck though


----------



## Tangent (Feb 28, 2013)

Done. Good luck.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Completed it for you but not sure you have enough questions.

A silent alarm might appeal to some people but many households get up at around the same time and so it would not be an important feature. By asking for more setail you would get a better understanding of the potential market.

It is also difficult to say how much i would pay for the watch without any idea of what it looks like.

I can see that there could be some features that would appeal to specific groups e.g. the gps system to show how far the watch has travelled xould appeal to people training for running events if they want to know exactly how far they have run and in what time but for others this would be of no interest.

Could luck with your survey and design.


----------



## Epjack (Aug 16, 2013)

good luck to you!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

> integrated electric muscle stimulation feature


sounds like a tens machine , i.e it will give you a shock to wake you up , i can see many wives with black eyes if using one of these , esp if you go out boozing and forget the alarm is set :lol:

i think stun guns/tazers can be run on a pp3 battery, it would be interesing to see what you could get out of a watch battery , it would also be interesting if the thing malfunctioned


----------



## Liamborghini (Aug 18, 2013)

Done  Not quite so sure about the whole waking up by muscle stimulation... Is that like very soft electric shocks? Someone fill me in?


----------

